# Captain Sir Tom Moore - The Hero who raised more than £32 million for british healthcare passed away



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2021)

> Captain Sir Tom Moore has died at the age of 100 after a battle with Covid and pneumonia.
> The veteran inspired a nation when he raised more than £32 million for the NHS, walking 100 laps of his garden before his 100th birthday during the first national lockdown last April.
> He was admitted to Bedford Hospital on Sunday having been treated for "a few weeks" for pneumonia and Captain Tom - as he has become universally known - contracted coronavirus on January 22 after being discharged.
> Due to the medication he was on for pneumonia, it was not possible for him to receive a Covid jab.
> ...


Source:https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2021/02/02/sir-captain-tom-moore-dead-100-covid-latest-updates/


----------

